# Havs aren't the only ones who dance



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We've all seen dancing Havs. Well, here's a dancing bird. It's too funny! Enjoy!

http://birdloversonly.blogspot.com/2007/09/may-i-have-this-dance.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Leslie, my sister sent this to me last week, but I could not open it, and didnt think I was missing anything - it is hilarious!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a hoot, he was even keeping beat with the music LOL. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh...this is too funny...and I love the end!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cockatoos are hilarious with their bobbing motion, but he has amazing timing too!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Leslie,
thank you so much for this adorable link! I LOVE it!!! He's fantabulous, I think I even heard a 'your body' from the bird, hehe.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Cockatoos. They are amazing birds. Thanks for sharing.


----------

